# Totodile vs Noctowl



## Meowth

> Format: 3v3 single
> Style: Set
> DQ: 1 week
> Damage cap: 40%
> Banned moves: OHKOs
> Arena: Abandoned Stone Factory
> 
> This arena is situated in the dilapidated warehouse of a factory employed at one time to make evolution stones. It was evacuated about 25 years ago- possibly after some sort of accident, nobody knows. All they do know is there's radiation from the stones they worked with everywhere and the place is in terrible shape. After a lot of inspection and research by guys with Geiger counters and lead suits, the radiation was declared harmless to humans and Pokémon. People who insist on entering for whatever strange reason are now allowed to do so. However, the radiation, though harmless, has some... interesting effects on Pokémon. Due to its intensity it can randomly mutate Pokémon into an entirely different species. At the end of each round, both Pokémon will evolve at random into anything, from Magikarp to Tyranitar. Pokémon may move back and forth along the evolution scale, by any number of spaces, but may not change into any Pokémon within the same family twice in a row (e.g. Machop -> Krookodile or Dragonite -> Caterpie are legal, but Sandile -> Krookodile or Dragonite -> Dratini are not). Typing and movepools will shift to accommodate their new form, but abilities, status effects and stat changes remain after evolution (except where burned Pokémon evolve into Fire types or poisoned Pokémon evolve into Poison or Steel types.) There are also samples of the factory's erstwhile stock lying under the rubble, meaning that Pokémon have a 5% chance of discovering a random evolution stone each action. These are forbidden from being removed from the premises, but trainers will be remunerated by $1 for each stone confiscated at the end of battle. The dilapidated nature of the arena also means that vigorous attacks that upset the ground or structure will cause bricks to crumble away, and there is a 30% chance that the falling rocks will hit a battling Pokémon, dealing 5% Rock damage.
> 
> Other: No water, so fish Pokémon are not recommended; however there are many large chunks of floor gouged out of that could be filled up.


[size=+2]*Totodile vs Noctowl*[/size]

*Totodile's active squad*

 *Sobek* the male Totodile <Torrent> @ Dusk Stone
 *Sekhmet* the female Shinx <Intimidate> @ Lucky Egg
 *Camazotz* the female Zubat <Inner Focus> @ Flying Gem
 *Terezi* the female Trapinch <Hyper Cutter> @ Lucky Egg
 *Anput* the female Riolu <Inner Focus> @ Razor Claw
 *Hel* the female Snorunt <Ice Body> @ Dawn Stone
 *Sin* the male Cleffa <Magic Guard> @ Soothe Bell
 *Hunahpu* the male Nincada <Compound Eyes> @ Lucky Egg
 *Wrath* the female Deino <Hustle> @ Wide Lens
 *Ceres* the female Deerling (Winter Form) <Chlorophyll> @ Lucky Egg


*Noctowl's active squad*

 *Robbie* the male Oshawott <Torrent>
 *Muffin* the male Woobat <Unaware>
 *Snap* the female Krokorok <Moxie>
 *Sonichu* the male Pichu <Static> @ Soothe Bell
 *Foxy* the male Vulpix <Flash Fire> @ Fire Stone
 *Achilles* the male Cubone <Rock Head>
 *Zeus* the male Rufflet <Keen Eye> @ Lucky Egg
 *Dr Hoot* the male Hoothoot <Insomnia>
 *Moist Von Lipvig* the male Meowth <Technician> @ Expert Belt
 *Bonnie* the male Bunnelby <Cheek Pouch>

Noctowl sends out, Totodile sends out and attacks, Noctowl attacks.


----------



## Noctowl

Well...I want Sonichu to be a Pikachu, so he'd fit...so I will send him out. :3 Zap to the extreme, dude!


----------



## Totodile

Similarly, I want bizarre bugs. Thus, here's Hunahpu!

Set up a Substitute first. If you're Faked Out, move it to the second action instead. If not, get all buzzy. Finally, test out your Hidden Power.

If he Protects or Detects, just Harden, but only do that if you don't have a Substitute.

*Substitute (15%) ~ Bug Buzz/Substitute (15%)/Harden ~ Hidden Power/Harden*


----------



## Noctowl

Why can you learn body slam, but not taunt?

Let us body slam, hope for paralysis. Then, encore...it bypasses substitute for some reason. Finally hidden power as well. Might be interesting.

Body slam~Encore~Hidden power


----------



## Meowth

*=Totodile vs Noctowl: Round One=* [] 

*Totodile*














Hunahpu 
Health: 100% | Energy: 100%
Ability: Compound Eyes
_clicking his mandibles eagerly._
Condition: none
Substitute (15%) ~ Bug Buzz/Substitute (15%)/Harden ~ Hidden Power/Harden

*Noctowl*














Sonichu 
Health: 100% | Energy: 100%
Ability: Static
_a little spooked by the atmosphere._
Condition: none
Body Slam ~ Encore ~ Hidden Power​

For a supposedly abandoned structure, the Abandoned Stone Factory sure was seeing a lot of traffic. Years had passed since its last guests had come and gone, but now it had seen two parties of visitors in almost immediate succession; two among the party had also made up the previous one, granted, but it was still a rather extraordinary surge in patronage for the old ruined shell of the once-bustling factory warehouse. This was perhaps attributable to its fascinating properties which emerged when one introduced Pokémon to its premises, properties the trainers were eager to witness first-hand as they sent their Pokémon into battle.

Taking a moment to steel himself against the creepy atmosphere of the run-down factory, Sonichu is first to act, pushing himself forcefully off the ground and leaping at Hunahpu. Aiming his fall carefully, he tucked himself up like a tiny cannonball and landed on the Nincada with all his meagre weight, eliciting a screech of pain before the bug shook him off.

Hunahpu clicked with annoyance and scuttled away, sifting through a pile of wreckage and selecting various broken machine parts and carefully arranging them into a pile. Once he had amassed a roughly Nincada-sized pile, he touched a claw to it and imparted a portion of life energy, whereupon the heap of junk slowly came to life. A small metal tank rose stiffly on slender legs of steel pipe, a metal dome forming the head, twisted scraps of metal panelling sliding into place for the wings and snapped, fraying wires trailing down in place of antennae. The red warning lights with which the construct approximated its eyes began to glow, and it ambled slowly before its creator with a rigid, uncertain gait, appointing itself Hunahpu's bodyguard.

As he proudly gazed at his work, Hunahpu heard an ebullient clapping sound echo through the ruin, and searched the room for its source. Curiously, it was coming from his opponent, the Pichu clapping and cheering and letting off brilliant electrical flashes as if in celebration. Was this directed at... _him_? It must have been- there was nobody else in this desolate place, after all. He clicked happily, delighted to have found a soul appreciative of his craftsmanship. The battle slipped from his mind, and he set about scavenging materials for another masterpiece to delight his new admirer.

While Hunahpu busied himself assembling another hideous pile of junk, Sonichu smirked deviously, seizing the opportunity to catch him unaware. He closed his eyes and focussed, summoning technicolour orbs of arcane energy from deep within him which lazily orbited his body as they appeared. Finally, his eyes snapped open, and all the orbs immediately flashed to a single colour, a dark reddish-brown invoking an aura of might and discipline. With a wave of his hand Sonichu sent the orbs whirling through the air, each hurtling away and spiralling toward Hunahpu, who was saved from the barrage only by his substitute leaping in front of the storm of orbs. They burst against it with a brilliant flash, apparently proving to be of little effect, but nonetheless battering and denting its armour at least somewhat more than it was already.

Distracted by the flash, Hunahpu looked round, clicking his mandibles in a sound approximating an annoyed tut at the damage to his substitute. Why would Sonichu sabotage his beautiful creation?! He thought he'd loved it! The only solution he could reason out was that it was a show of impatience. His fans wanted more! He hurried to sift through the junk faster, picking out more and more potential materials, and stopped only when a mysterious white glow suddenly enveloped his body. He shrieked in panic, seeing out of one facet of his compound eye that Sonichu was undergoing a similar predicament. The two Pokémon's bodies began to warp and distend, the aura stretching them between their original form and a grotesque new one, faster and faster until both were enveloped by a final flash, fully evolved into completely new Pokémon. Where Sonichu had stood, there lay a very panicked and confused Staryu flashing its jewel in alarm, while Hunahpu simply looked down at his furry, yellow body and sighed, sweeping his pile of junk back into the wreckage and beginning to search for the parts to make a model Electabuzz.


*Totodile*














Hunahpu 
Health: 77% | Energy: 92%
Ability: Compound Eyes
_"NOBODY UNDERSTANDS MY ART"_
Condition: Encore'd (1 more action).
Substitute (15%) ~ Substitute (failed) ~ Substitute (failed)


Hunahpu's substitute
Health: 11%

*Noctowl*














Sonichu 
Health: 100% | Energy: 88%
Ability: Static
_flashing in bewilderment._
Condition: Hidden Power: Fighting.
Body Slam ~ Encore ~ Hidden Power​
*Referee's notes*
~ Hunahpu evolved into Electabuzz this round, and Sonichu evolved into Staryu.
~ Sonichu rolled a Fighting-type Hidden Power.

*Calculations*
~ Body Slam: 8% damage, 5% energy
~ Substitute: 15% damage (self), 8% energy
~ Encore: 4% energy
~ Hidden Power: 4% damage, 3% energy

*Next round*
~ Noctowl attacks
~ Totodile attacks


----------



## Noctowl

Erm, not much you can do here, really.

Light screen, then two tri attacks. If Hunahpu protects from the tri attack, use cosmic power. If tormented, use hydro pump on the last action instead of tri attack.

Light screen~Tri attack~Tri attack/Hydro pump


----------



## Totodile

Well I guess this is workable.

*Substitute ~ Brick Break ~ Thunderbolt*


----------



## Meowth

*=Totodile vs Noctowl: Round Two=* [] 

*Totodile*














Hunahpu 
Health: 77% | Energy: 92%
Ability: Compound Eyes
_"NOBODY UNDERSTANDS MY ART"_
Condition: Encore'd (1 more action).
Substitute ~ Brick Break ~ Thunderbolt


Hunahpu's substitute
Health: 11%

*Noctowl*














Sonichu 
Health: 100% | Energy: 88%
Ability: Static
_flashing in bewilderment._
Condition: Hidden Power: Fighting.
Light Screen ~ Tri Attack ~ Tri Attack/Hydro Pump​

With an exasperated sigh, Totodile finally yields to her Pokémon's sudden bizarre fascination with modelling, throwing her hands up and telling him to just carry on with it if he absolutely insisted. Whether he acknowledged her command or not was anyone's guess, but he kept right on rifling through the junk and picking out choice pieces of rubble that he thought would lend that certain je-ne-sais-quoi to his next masterpiece. While he was busy with that, Sonichu was continuing to fret about his new form. He felt so vulnerable in a new, unfamiliar body. His jewel began to glow a pale green, a protective aura of the same colour enveloping his body, lending him some much-needed peace of mind.

Now much more confident, the Pichu-cum-Staryu deigned to take up the offensive. His core flashed rapidly between three colours, red, blue, and yellow, and suddenly fired off a trio of beams at Hunahpu, one of each colour. The first missed by a hair, obliterating the exquisite self-effigy he had just completed with a flash of lightning, before his original substitute hurled itself in the way of the remaining two, sustaining critical damage in the ensuing barrage of flame and ice.

Hunahpu snarled and whirled around at his foe, absolutely livid at his needless destruction of his resplendent opus. His rage was only deepened when he saw the state of his substitute, dragging itself sorrowfully along on its sole remaining pipe-leg, its body bent and twisted beyond repair and both eyes shattered and warped into a melancholy frown. If there was one thing he despised, it was critics, and he didn't think very highly of vandals either. He ran at Sonichu, fists clenched furiously, and rained blows of retribution down upon him with all his strength. The protective layer of light shuddered obstinately against the first few strikes, but cracks soon began to appear and before long the shield shattered completely, allowing him to deal a final punch directly to the terrified Staryu's wildly flashing core.

His tantrum wasn't complete yet, though. As his final punishment, Hunahpu built up a great surge of electricity, his fur buzzing and crackling with charge before he loosed it on his dazed opponent. Sonichu let out a screech of pain as the volts coursed through his body, jerking and twitching with pain until the shock passed out of him and dissipated into the ground. His core started flashing a familiar pattern of colours, and he leapt into the air and rained the same three beams of energy down on him again. Hunahpu yelped as they arced towards him, but with the last of its strength his substitute flung itself into the firing path again. Each beam struck against it, the first bathing it in flames, the second dowsing it with ice, and the third blasting it apart with a flash of lightning.

No sooner had said flash faded than the room was illuminated by two more, each Pokémon's body again beginning to warp wildly into a new shape. Once the rather unpleasant sensation of having his flesh rapidly moulded back and forth between two shapes wore off, Hunahpu opened his eyes and looked down at his round, Pokéball-emblazoned appendages, with which he reached up and poked at the brim now extending out around the top of his head. Just what had he turned into _this _time? His gaze turned to Sonichu, now a Shroomish, and he stifled a snigger. At least he wasn't a stupid _mushroom_!


*Totodile*














Hunahpu 
Health: 77% | Energy: 82%
Ability: Compound Eyes
_chuckling at how ridiculous his opponent looks._
Condition: none
Substitute (failed) ~ Brick Break ~ Thunderbolt

*Noctowl*














Sonichu 
Health: 77% | Energy: 77%
Ability: Static
_fuming at how ridiculous he looks._
Condition: Hidden Power: Fighting.
Light Screen ~ Tri Attack ~ Tri Attack​
*Referee's notes*
~ sevensevensevensevensevensevenseven
~ at the end of the round, Hunahpu evolved into Amoonguss and Sonichu evolved into Shroomish.
~ Sonichu outspeeds Hunahpu 35>30.
~ for all intents and purposes Hunahpu did move first on the second action, despite how the turn order was reflected in the reffing (not that it would have actually changed anything). I just thought Sonichu damaging the substitute first helped the narrative, so I swapped things around a little.
~ Brick Break ate up a little more energy, since it had a shield to break through before hitting its target.

*Calculations*
~ Light Screen: 1% set-up cost, 1% to maintain per action
~ Brick Break: 7% damage, 6% energy
~ Tri Attack: 8% damage, 5% energy
~ Thunderbolt: 16% damage, 4% energy
~ Tri Attack: 8% damage, 5% energy

*Next round*
~ Totodile attacks
~ Noctowl attacks


----------



## Totodile

Yeah Hunahpu, it's a good thing you're not a mushroom!

Get rid of his ability with Worry Seed, then slam him with some sludge. If he Protects, use Growth.

*Worry Seed/Growth ~ Sludge Bomb/Growth ~ Sludge Bomb/Growth*


----------



## Noctowl

Protect~Worry seed~Sludge bomb


----------



## Meowth

*=Totodile vs Noctowl: Round Three=* [] 

*Totodile*














Hunahpu 
Health: 77% | Energy: 82%
Ability: Compound Eyes
_chuckling at how ridiculous his opponent looks._
Condition: none
Worry Seed/Growth ~ Sludge Bomb/Growth ~ Sludge Bomb/Growth

*Noctowl*














Sonichu 
Health: 77% | Energy: 77%
Ability: Static
_fuming at how ridiculous he looks._
Condition: Hidden Power: Fighting.
Protect ~ Worry Seed ~ Sludge Bomb​

Hunahpu decided to put fretting about what his current form is to one side- he'll be something different in just a few minutes, after all- and stored all that worry into a tiny spore, which he spat out through his fungal mouthparts and held aloft, ready to hurl at his foe. The now-Shroomish was ready for him, though, and raised a shimmering barrier of energy to seal out any unwanted aggression; to his chagrin, however, Hunahpu noticed it just in time. He shook his head condescendingly (soon wishing he hadn't, as he was almost toppled over by the wobbling of his heavy cap) and flung the seed aside, putting the energy of throwing it to better use. His entire body began to slowly swell until he stood a fair few inches taller, feeling slightly tougher into the bargain.

Sonichu smirked, eyeing the tiny discarded spore on the ground before him and deciding to appropriate his opponent's erstwhile tactics for himself. A glowing seed much like Hunahpu's burst out of his head, sailing through the air and scoring a direct hit atop his wide cap. It wasted no time in sinking a tendril into his flesh and burrowing into his brain, flooding it with neurotic toxins instilling potent sensations of anxiety and worry. He became overcome by paranoia, darting his eyes all around in search of imagined danger, thus eradicating the advantage of his inherently keen, precise eyesight.

Hunahpu murmured to himself neurotically, jerking his line of sight this way and that and finally resting it upon Sonichu. If there was anything to be afraid of in this place it was him; he was the one who kept blowing up his lovely sculptures! That damned mushroom had it in for him, he knew it, he knew it! Well, he'd have to get up pretty early in the morning if he thought he was going to get one over on old Hunahpu. Especially seeing as he was now too paranoid to sleep! Cackling to himself madly, he shot a clump of poisonous goo at his would-be nemesis, the ball of noxious sludge exploding against Sonichu's hide with tremendous force and flinging gunk for yards in every direction.

Squealing with horror, Sonichu shook the gunk off him and tried to rub his wounds, taking several moments to remember he still didn't have any hands. Groaning to himself, he carried on plagiarising his opponent's commands, a similar mass of putrescent sludge bursting out of the top of his head like a cannonball and sailing through the air in a high arc. Hunahpu looked up just in time to have it detonate directly against his face, bellowing in dismay and wiping the disgusting muck off him. This assault only served to make him more skittish; his foe knew he was onto him! He wanted him out of the picture! And to boot he was pulling this weird copycat mind-game shit to break his spirit. Well, he wasn't going out without a fight, you could bet your last ASBuck on that. He focused on summoning all the odious muck his vile, blight-ridden transformation could muster and launched it back at Sonichu with all his might, the resulting blast plastering the walls with horrid purple gunk and sending a jet of it spurting right through a collapsed hole in the warehouse roof. Sonichu squealed in agony and disgust, hobbling back upright and shaking himself, completely coated in the wretched ooze. Before he could cleanse himself, it seeped into his skin and infected his very body, a painful wave of nausea rolling over him as it did.

The coating of slime fell away as his corporeal body reduced to an amorphous blob of energy once more, however, his form again jerking and rippling through manifold conjugations before he finally solidified, now some sort of metallic, skeletal creature with a rounded helmet-like head and knives jabbing out of every available surface. With the circulatory system phased out of his now-mineral form, the poison in his blood merely vanished, the poorliness evaporating away from him instantly. He looked around to see what Hunahpu's new form was, only to notice that "new" wasn't really the word for it.


*Totodile*














Hunahpu 
Health: 68% | Energy: 70%
Ability: Compound Eyes Insomnia
_...this form again?!_
Condition: Atk+1, SpAtk+1
Growth ~ Sludge Bomb ~ Sludge Bomb

*Noctowl*














Sonichu 
Health: 37% [CAPPED] | Energy: 64%
Ability: Static
_feeling the oddest sensation of déjà vu._
Condition: Hidden Power: Fighting.
Protect ~ Worry Seed ~ Sludge Bomb​
*Referee's notes*
~ I forgot to roll for stone pickups last round. Totodile retroactively gains $1.
~ evolution stone bonuses: Totodile $1, Noctowl $0
~ at the end of the round, Hunahpu evolved back into an Electabuzz (wat), and Sonichu evolved into a Pawniard.
~ Hunahpu outspeeds Sonichu 105>60.
~ Hunahpu's second Sludge Bomb was critical and inflicted poisoning, which inflicted damage once before Sonichu was cured of it by evolving into a Steel-type. The poisoning damage hit the cap.

*Calculations*
~ Protect: 4% energy
~ Growth: 2% energy
~ Worry Seed: 3% energy
~ Sludge Bomb #1: 16% damage, 5% energy
~ Sludge Bomb #2: 9% damage, 6% energy
~ Sludge Bomb #3: 23% damage, 5% energy

*Next round*
~ Noctowl attacks
~ Totodile attacks


----------



## Noctowl

I really have no choice, but to rest and sleep talk.
If unable to sleep just poison jab
Rest~Sleep talk/poison jab~Sleep talk/poison jab


----------



## Totodile

Wait, since Sonichu Protected on the first action, wouldn't Hunahpu have used Growth instead of Worry Seed?


----------



## Meowth

He should have indeed! I'm not quite sure why he didn't. Fixed.


----------



## Totodile

Come on, Hunahpu. Embrace the tiger Shrek!

Let him try to rest. He probably won't be able to if you punch him really hard, and he's being nice by not attacking you on the first action, so you can totally do that! Then make him stay where he is with some electric love. Finally, try out a Charge Beam! If he's already hit the damage cap, though, just put up a Reflect.

*Focus Punch ~ Thunder Wave ~ Charge Beam/Reflect*


----------



## Meowth

*=Totodile vs Noctowl: Round Four=* []

*Totodile*














Hunahpu 
Health: 68% | Energy: 70%
Ability: Compound Eyes Insomnia
_...this form again?!_
Condition: Atk+1, SpAtk+1
Focus Punch ~ Thunder Wave ~ Charge Beam/Reflect

*Noctowl*














Sonichu 
Health: 37% | Energy: 64%
Ability: Static
_feeling the oddest sensation of déjà vu._
Condition: Hidden Power: Fighting.
Rest ~ Sleep Talk/Poison Jab ~ Sleep Talk/Poison Jab​

The two Pokémon shared a look of bewilderment at the bizarre consequence of Hunahpu's evolution. That is, until they remembered they're in a battle and such comradely concords of opinion are firmly off the table. Hunahpu snorted and looked away, quietly concentrating and building up a huge inner store of power unbeknownst to Sonichu. Thinking he was in the clear, Sonichu took this rather generous opportunity to settle down for a little shuteye, a bright healing aura wrapping itself around him like a warm blanket as he dozed off.

All the while, though, the power building inside Hunahpu was growing ever more powerful, his mind utterly focused and locked off from all around him. Sheets of pale brown energy surrounded his body like the layers of an onion, until finally he could hold no more, directing all the power into his tightly-clenched fists ready to knock some sense out of his slug-a-bed foe. All he needed now was a suitable battle cry before he ran at the dozing Pawniard. _WHAT ARE YEH DOIN' IN MAH SWAMP?!_ he roared, his feet pounding across the rocky floor and carrying him to his target, his brightly glowing hands knotting together and slamming down on Sonichu's head as one great fist. He shrieked in agony, the pain awakening him at once from his slumber, and leaped to his feet. Some rest that was.

Rubbing his sore head (and trying not to scratch himself with his abundance of cruel blades), Sonichu tried to clear his mind from the mild grogginess his catnap left him with, as well as the pain inflicted by that savage punch. Before it subsides, though, he feels a sharp tingle in his spine, and drops to the floor with a hiss of pain. In his inattentive daze, Hunahpu had shot him with a jolt of electricity, to which his limbs had magnetised and locked up his joints, making any movement a tremendous struggle. Unperturbed, he rushed at his foe as quickly as he was able, sinking a blade into his flesh and injecting a potent toxin that quickly made its way into Hunahpu's bloodstream.

Bellowing with pain and knocking Sonichu off him, Hunahpu clutched the weeping wound on his arm, his fur crackling with electricity as he readied a counterattack. Absorbing a little of the charge to power himself up for the future, he thrust out a palm and launched the rest at Sonichu in a bright yellow beam which struck his arm with a bright flash of sparks. Immediately Sonichu went to strike back, raising his arm to deliver another venomous stab, only for said limb to lock up and freeze uselessly in place.

As Sonichu flailed to bend his elbow into a stabbing pose, he was swathed in evolution energy for a fourth time, Hunahpu soon following suit as the two morphed into entirely new Pokémon. Sonichu was dismayed to discover his paralysis lingered on in his new, non-magnetic Delcatty form, while Hunahpu was delighted and relieved as the poison in his blood was absorbed by his inherently toxic Budew body. 


*Totodile*














Hunahpu 
Health: 57% | Energy: 54%
Ability: Compound Eyes Insomnia
_"THIS IS MAH SWAMP"_
Condition: Atk+1, SpAtk+2
Focus Punch ~ Thunder Wave ~ Charge Beam

*Noctowl*














Sonichu 
Health: 29% | Energy: 44%
Ability: Static
_thinking it's all ogre for him._
Condition: paralysed (moderate). Hidden Power: Fighting.
Rest ~ Poison Jab ~ paralysed​
*Referee's notes*
~ evolution stone bonuses: Totodile $1, Noctowl $0
~ this round, Hunahpu evolved into Budew and Sonichu evolved into Delcatty.
~ Hunahpu outspeeds Sonichu 55>52. When Sonichu's paralysis degrades to mild, he will outspeed Sonichu 61>55.
~ Sonichu recovered 31% health for 15% energy per action with Rest. However, his sleep was interrupted by Focus Punch, meaning he only got to recover for one action.
~ the first Poison Jab inflicted poisoning on Hunahpu, which damaged him at the end of the round before his evolution made it invalid.
~ I'm disappointed I couldn't fit more Shrek references into this.

*Calculations*
~ Rest: 31% health recovered, 15% energy
~ Focus Punch: 32% damage, 9% energy
~ Thunder Wave: 4% energy
~ Poison Jab: 8% damage, 5% energy
~ Charge Beam: 7% damage, 3% energy

*Next round*
~ Totodile attacks
~ Noctowl attacks


----------



## Totodile

Hunahpu, you're doing good, but be more ogrebearing! Hit him with weird nature stuff, but if he Protects, or if he's underground, use Growth. If you're asleep, just go with Sleep Talk.

*Energy Ball/Growth/Sleep Talk x3*


----------



## Noctowl

Last resort~Last resort~Last resort


----------



## Meowth

*=Totodile vs Noctowl: Round Five=* []

*Totodile*














Hunahpu 
Health: 57% | Energy: 54%
Ability: Compound Eyes Insomnia
_"THIS IS MAH SWAMP"_
Condition: Atk+1, SpAtk+2
Energy Ball/Growth/Sleep Talk ~ Energy Ball/Growth/Sleep Talk ~ Energy Ball/Growth/Sleep Talk

*Noctowl*














Sonichu 
Health: 29% | Energy: 44%
Ability: Static
_thinking it's all ogre for him._
Condition: paralysed (moderate). Hidden Power: Fighting.
Last Resort ~ Last Resort ~ Last Resort​

Hunahpu looked down at his underwhelming new body and frowned. His trainer wanted him to be more ogrebearing, but he neither looked nor felt very ogre-like any more. If anything he was more of an onion now. Regardless, he'd certainly give it his best. He scanned the arena for any signs of plantlife whose aid he could call upon; fortunately the decades of ruin the factory had been subjected to had allowed ample chance for flora to move in, with moss and hanging creepers spackling every wall and grass and weeds poking through cracked floor. Calling upon all of the greenery in the surroundings, he channelled their energy into a green sphere, headbutting it towards Sonichu and sending it careening into his chest in a bright verdant burst.

Recoiling from the hit, Sonichu mewled weakly, his stamina starting to falter. If he was going to pull through in such dire straits, he needed to go all out. Putting his pain and misery aside, he sprang at Hunahpu with a vicious snarl, laying into him with claws and teeth like he was fighting for his very life. Hunahpu struggled briefly against the onslaught, but found himself overwhelmed, powerless to do anything but lay back and take it as Sonichu's flailing limbs rained down blow after blow.

Even as the action ended Sonichu gave no hint of ceasing his offensive, the stiffness in his limbs loosening slightly and lending them an extra dose of speed and force. The cowering Hunahpu began to realise that waiting for it to stop was futile; he had to fight back if he was going to get the crazed feline off him. Tucking himself into a ball, he again called out to his fellow flora to aid him, siphoning another sphere of grass-type energy and willing it towards himself, whereupon it struck Sonichu in the side and burst with enough force to fling him off. As the Delcatty rolled away across the dusty floor, a layer of dirt was swept off of a rock, which began to glow a brilliant red through the murk. Hunahpu tottered up and examined it; it was a Fire Stone! A beautiful stone like this would make a great present for his trainer, he thought. Joyfully he tossed it to his trainer, who beamed at him and tucked it into her pocket.

Despite barely clinging to consciousness enough to stand, Sonichu's survival instincts kept him standing and fighting, the pain and fatigue not even registering as he sprang back to his feet and leapt at Hunahpu once more, sinking his teeth savagely into any part of his foe he could reach. This was it. He had to kill or be killed. Or faint or be fainted, anyway. Despite his outstanding display of tenacity, though, it turned out it would be the former. Hunahpu formed a third and final ball of natural energy and flung it at his opponent point-blank, the force of its bursting throwing both Pokémon apart in opposite directions. Sonichu was flung limply into a wall, where he slid silently to the ground and lay still. He flashed with a bright white aura and returned to his original Pichu form, while Hunahpu wobbled happily on the spot and went through yet another bizarre evolution.


*Totodile*


















Hunahpu 
Health: 17% [CAPPED] | Energy: 42%
Ability: Compound Eyes Insomnia
_flapping his fins victoriously._
Condition: Atk+1, SpAtk+2
Energy Ball ~ Energy Ball ~ Energy Ball

*Noctowl*














Sonichu 
Health: 0% | Energy: 23%
Ability: Static
Condition: knocked out!
Last Resort ~ Last Resort ~ Last Resort​
*Referee's notes*
~ at the end of the round, Hunahpu evolved into Aurorus.
~ Hunahpu uncovered a stone on the second action, bringing the bonus totals to $2 to Totodile and $0 to Noctowl.
~ Sonichu's paralysis faded to mild at the end of the second action, raising his speed above Hunahpu's.

*Calculations*
~ Energy Ball #1: 13% damage, 4% energy
~ Last Resort #1: 17% damage, 7% energy
~ Last Resort #2: 17% damage, 7% energy
~ Energy Ball #2: 13% damage, 4% energy
~ Last Resort #3: 6% damage (capped), 7% energy
~ Energy Ball #3: 13% damage, 4% energy

*Next round*
~ Noctowl sends out and attacks
~ Totodile attacks


----------



## Noctowl

Robbie, you are up!

Lets finish this big dinosaur thing off with a few brines. :)

Brine~Water pulse~Brine


----------



## Totodile

Let's stall, Hunahpu. Protect from the Brines, and between those trip him up with a Thunder Wave. If he doesn't paralyzefail on the third action, use Protect, but if he does, use Freeze-Dry.

*Protect ~ Thunder Wave ~ Protect/Freeze-Dry*


----------



## Meowth

*=Totodile vs Noctowl: Round Six=* []

*Totodile*


















Hunahpu 
Health: 17% | Energy: 42%
Ability: Compound Eyes Insomnia
_flapping his fins victoriously._
Condition: Atk+1, SpAtk+2
Protect ~ Thunder Wave ~ Protect/Freeze-Dry

*Noctowl*














Robbie 
Health: 100% | Energy: 100%
Ability: Torrent
Condition: none
Brine ~ Water Pulse ~ Brine​

With Sonichu removed from the field, Noctowl hurled a Pokéball into the arena to send out his replacement, a small, timid Oshawott bursting onto the scene. He looked about the place, noting the ominous state of disrepair the entire room was in, and especially the strange energy in the air whose nature he was unable to ascertain. More than anything, though, he noted the huge dinosaur towering above him. Instantly he yelped in fear and shielded himself with his arms before noticing the wounds and grazes littering the enormous creature's body. Rubbing his paws with glee, he pursed his lips and let out a burst of water, sticking his tongue out in disgust at its taste as it left his mouth and sprayed towards Hunahpu. The salty water splashed all over him, and _would _have seeped painfully into his wounds if not for the protective barrier surrounding his entire body.

Robbie screwed his face up in annoyance. Now he had a nasty taste in his mouth, and all for nothing! He was so mad he just felt like screaming. His jaw unhinged and let out a piercing shriek of anguish, emitting pulses of water along with them that splashed against Hunahpu while the scream generated a deafening ringing in his ears. He thrashed his head to and fro, the pain in his ears building until it grew unbearable, and with a bellow of agony he lumbered forward and toppled over, crashing painfully to the ground.

Laying prone on the cracked, dusty ground, Hunahpu barely retained the strength to move. He merely lay on the spot, erecting another sheet of energy around himself just to let him hang on that little bit longer. Oblivious to this, Robbie puffed out his chest and grinned. He was down! Now for one last blow to finish him. Breathing in deep, he sprayed out another jet of saline water, the brackish flavour counteracted by the sweet taste of impending victory. Instead, though, the water merely skipped over Hunahpu's shield and splattered harmlessly onto the floor behind him, much to Robbie's disdain.

His rage was soon overcome by utter confusion, though, as his body suddenly became immaterial, shifting into a new, completely different form. He looked to Hunahpu and saw the same happening to him, though he seemed rather less alarmed by it; whether because he was familiar with this bizarre circumstance or simply too weak to care, he couldn't say. With that thought, his body suddenly solidified again, considerably more bivalve than it had been. While he was bust fretting about what the hell was going on here, Hunahpu, now a Gligar, lifted his head and slowly rose into the air, looking down and smiling weakly at the sun stone that had lay beneath him. He scooped it up into a claw and gingerly tossed it to his trainer, while Noctowl looked on jealously.


*Totodile*














Hunahpu 
Health: 1% | Energy: 32%
Ability: Compound Eyes Insomnia
_done for._
Condition: Atk+1, SpAtk+2, confused (moderate)
Protect ~ confused ~ Protect

*Noctowl*














Robbie 
Health: 100% | Energy: 86%
Ability: Torrent
_"whoa wait what the"_
Condition: none
Brine ~ Water Pulse ~ Brine​
*Referee's notes*
~ at the end of the round, Hunahpu evolved into Gligar and Robbie evolved into Cloyster.
~ Hunahpu found a stone on the third action, bringing the bonus totals to $3 to Totodile and $0 to Noctowl.
~ Hunahpu outspeeds Robbie 85>70.
~ Water Pulse inflicted confusion.
~ the fact that Robbie _couldn't_ parafail on the third action meant Hunahpu went with Protect, but had it been otherwise it would have failed as Hunahpu would have had to wait for the attack to be used before trying to block it.

*Calculations*
~ Brine: 0% damage (failed), 6% energy
~ Protect: 4% energy
~ Water Pulse: 11% damage, 2% energy
~ confused: 5% damage, 2% energy
~ Brine: 0% damage (failed), 6% energy
~ Protect: 4% energy

*Next round*
~ Totodile attacks
~ Noctowl attacks


----------



## Totodile

Well ... at least we stalled? Atta bug, Hunahpu. Use Quick Attack as long as you're alive; if he Protects, though, use Feint. Ya done good.

*Quick Attack/Feint x3*

(also, I didn't know Oshawott could have Static :?)


----------



## Meowth

I didn't know Gligar could have Insomnia, what's your point?

(I forgot to fully edit Sonichu's old summary. Fixed. :v)


----------



## Noctowl

We shall bubble beam 3 times i guess.

Bubble beam~Bubble beam~Bubble beam


----------



## Meowth

*=Totodile vs Noctowl: Round Seven=* []

*Totodile*














Hunahpu 
Health: 1% | Energy: 32%
Ability: Compound Eyes Insomnia
_done for._
Condition: Atk+1, SpAtk+2, confused (moderate)
Quick Attack/Feint ~ Quick Attack/Feint ~ Quick Attack/Feint

*Noctowl*














Robbie 
Health: 100% | Energy: 86%
Ability: Torrent
_"whoa wait what the"_
Condition: none
Bubble Beam ~ Bubble Beam ~ Bubble Beam​

Hunahpu lay face down on the tile and mewled feebly. His head ached; his body ached; he was essentially just a big ball of ache by this point. All he wanted was to be rid of this torture. Slowly he pulled himself up, hoping that maybe if he got off one last attack maybe he'd collapse from exhaustion. With a barely audible hiss he pushed off the ground, leaping majestically into the air before immediately crashing back down head-first with a painful-sounding _clunk_.

Silence fell around the arena for a long moment before the limp Gligar let off a bright flash, reverting into a decidedly unconscious Nincada. Totodile recalled the defeated bug into his Pokéball, the red flash sparkling off of a Water Stone laying directly beneath Robbie, which Noctowl quickly ran up and snatched before anyone else noticed it. As she strode back to her place with her prize in hand, Robbie began evolving a second time, this time transforming into a Sudowoodo. He was either too overjoyed to notice his new form or didn't care to get into character, as rather than standing immobile on the spot as a Sudowoodo should, he began waving his branches and whooping with joy at his (technical) victory. 


*Totodile*














Hunahpu 
Health: 0% | Energy: 30%
Ability: Compound Eyes Insomnia
Condition: knocked out!
confused

*Noctowl*














Robbie 
Health: 100% | Energy: 86%
Ability: Torrent
_delighted with his treemendous knockout._
Condition: none​
*Referee's notes*
~ at the end of the round, Robbie evolved into Sudowoodo.
~ Robbie found a stone, bringing the bonus totals to $3 to Totodile and $1 to Noctowl.

*Calculations*
~ confused: 5% damage (self), 2% energy

*Next round*
~ Totodile sends out
~ Noctowl attacks
~ Totodile attacks


----------



## Totodile

I was realizing that Feint + Poison Jab would've been a better idea than Quick Attack, but I guess it doesn't matter. Oh well.

Sending out Wrath.


----------



## Noctowl

Curse, then brick break. If taunted, just go with three brick breaks. If tormented, use low kick on the second action.

Curse/Brick break~Brick break/Low kick~Brick break


----------



## Totodile

Let's hopefully succeed where Hunahpu failed, and use Thunder Wave. Then Work yourself Up, and Focus your Energy. If Thunder Wave misses at first, move everything back an action.

*Thunder Wave ~ Work Up/Thunder Wave ~ Focus Energy/Work Up/Thunder Wave*


----------



## Meowth

*=Totodile vs Noctowl: Round Eight=* []

*Totodile*














Wrath  @Wide Lens
Health: 100% | Energy: 100%
Ability: Hustle
_hoping his bite will be as bad as his bark._
Condition: none
Thunder Wave ~ Work Up/Thunder Wave ~ Focus Energy/Work Up/Thunder Wave

*Noctowl*














Robbie 
Health: 100% | Energy: 86%
Ability: Torrent
_eager to make his new foe bough before him._
Condition: none
Curse/Brick Break ~ Brick Break/Low Kick ~ Brick Break​

With her trusty bug safely tucked back in his Pokéball, Totodile introduced her second battler to the arena, summoning forth Wrath the Deino in yet another burst of red light. She was the first not to be put off by the arena's creepiness, the shaggy fur over her eyes keeping her blissfully unaware of it, and she immediately focused her attentions into the battle. Her fur began to crackle and stand on end, threads of electricity arcing through her mane, as she ducked her head and launched a thin beam of static charge from the tip of her horn. It struck Robbie and rapidly dissipated through his body, eliciting a grunt of discomfort as his his joints grew stiff and unresponsive.

Robbie struggled against his impairment, finding building enough momentum in his limbs to gainfully attack almost impossible. Instead he embraced his new form and stood motionless, muttering the words to some blasphemous incantation under his breath. As if from nowhere, clouds of sinister energy slid across the ground like a thin mist and clung to Robbie's skin. He welcomed their embrace, accepting the eldritch power they conferred upon him and grimacing as they rid him of a chunk of his vitality in exchange before vanishing into the ether. He felt much stronger and more resilient, though at the same time considerably worn out and sluggish.

With stat-boosting clearly being the order of the day, Wrath took a deep breath and began to stretch, chanting encouragement under her breath to psych herself up while she pumped up her muscles with her workout routine. Robbie sneered; he couldn't deny that Wrath looked stronger and more focused now, but she looked just as able to take a hit! Readying one of his branches, he rushed at Wrath with his now-lethargic gait and put his newfound power into a deft smack on his foe's bonce. Wrath yowled and rubbed her aching skull, the already wall-shattering blow lent even more force by the paranormal strength hosted within him.

The temptation for Wrath to finally get around to pummelling Robbie's face into an unrecognisable pulp was almost insurmountable. With great temperance, she quelled the urge for another round, funnelling her blood lust into bulking herself up to facilitate such retribution later. She fixed her gaze on Robbie and focused intensely, sharpening her observation and scrutinising and noting the location of the Sudowoodo's weak points. This was all made easier by his utter stillness, this time not a product of any attempt to act Sudowoodoly, but rather of his limbs completely locking up from paralysis.

Wrath's concentration was broken only as she was bathed in mysterious white light, looking down and noting, as all who had come before her had, that her body was rapidly shifting to a completely new shape. She let out a bewildered howl as her form suddenly stabilised; she felt much bigger and heavier than before, and what were these weird blue appendages? Just what the hell was going on?! She looked to Robbie for answers, but was only even more nonplussed to see the Sudowoodo had become a huge blue amphibian with its tongue lolling around its throat. 


*Totodile*














Wrath  @Wide Lens
Health: 88% | Energy: 89%
Ability: Hustle
_"this form doesn't ring a bell!"_
Condition: Atk+1, SpAtk+1, Focus Energy'd
Thunder Wave ~ Work Up ~ Focus Energy

*Noctowl*


















Robbie 
Health: 100% | Energy: 80%
Ability: Torrent
_itching to make his opponent croak._
Condition: Atk+1, Def+1, Spd-1, paralysed (mild)
Curse ~ Brick Break ~ paralysed​
*Referee's notes*
~ at the end of the round, Wrath evolved into Bronzong, and Robbie evolved into Greninja.
~ Robbie outspeeds Wrath 93>33.
~ evolution stone bonuses: Totodile $3, Noctowl $1
~ mrr typing mood description things is hard better just use shitty puns forever
~ Sudowoodo's BW sprite is so ugly, it looks like a turd with limbs

*Calculations*
~ Thunder Wave: 4% energy
~ Curse: 2% energy
~ Work Up: 2% energy
~ Brick Break: 12% damage, 4% energy
~ Focus Energy: 5% energy

*Next round*
~ Totodile attacks
~ Noctowl attacks


----------



## Totodile

(psst, Wrath is a girl :B)

Okay, we're at a bit of a disadvantage here, but that's okay. Use Signal Beam a few times. If he Protects, or if you can't hit him because of Dig, use Iron Defense instead. If he uses Attract or Captivate, turn on the charm yourself.

*Signal Beam/Iron Defense/Attract x3*


----------



## Noctowl

Substitute~Feint attack~feint attack


----------



## Meowth

*=Totodile vs Noctowl: Round Nine=* []

*Totodile*














Wrath  @Wide Lens
Health: 88% | Energy: 89%
Ability: Hustle
_"this form doesn't ring a bell!"_
Condition: Atk+1, SpAtk+1, Focus Energy'd
Signal Beam/Iron Defense/Attract ~ Signal Beam/Iron Defense/Attract ~ Signal Beam/Iron Defense/Attract

*Noctowl*


















Robbie 
Health: 100% | Energy: 80%
Ability: Torrent
_itching to make his opponent croak._
Condition: Atk+1, Def+1, Spd-1, paralysed (mild)
Substitute ~ Feint Attack ~ Feint Attack​

Despite the arthritic stiffness in his joints, Robbie's newly-acquired ninjaly litheness allowed him to remain manifold faster than his clunky new target. While Wrath was still getting used to her new form and trying to poise her unwieldy mass to formulate an attack, Robbie had long since somersaulted into a pile of wreckage and begun sorting through it for parts, clearly every bit as much the sculptor as his predecessor. Hurling any choice materials he happened upon into a roughly Greninja-sized pile, he hopped up beside it and touched a webbed foreleg against it, bringing it to life with a jolt of his own vitality.

Once the assortment of masonry and machine parts had vaguely reassembled itself into the closest facsimile of its creator it could produce, Wrath had just about gotten the hang of her new form (though she still retained a rather tenuous grasp on how or why exactly she had come by said form) and gotten herself ready to formulate an attack. So slow was her response, she seemed utterly oblivious to the fact that Robbie had done anything at all, completely missing the fact that there were now two Greninja-shaped entities before her and turning her attentions to the first she saw. Sparing no second thought for its decidedly mineral appearance, she began flashing red and blue light from the pink discs on her front, undulating beams of each colour spiralling out of them and striking the substitute, decimating it in a single strike and leaving only its very basic structure intact.

Robbie inspected the damage to his copy with a grimace; even a gentle touch could bring it crumbling back into dust. Rage flared up inside him. With a furious croak and an intricate twirl, he appeared to sink into his own shadow, the shade snaking across the ground almost imperceptibly. Wrath looked around with a panicked grunt, searching for her foe who seemed to have vanished into the thin air, but Robbie wouldn't be seen until he wanted to be. That moment came when his shadow slid behind Wrath's back, whereupon he sprang out from it and dealt a vicious sucker punch in retribution for his target's vandalism. The Bronzong groaned in pain as she crashed to the ground, knocking a concealed Dusk Stone free from behind a rock, sending it rolling across the floor to come to a halt at Noctowl's feet.

Meanwhile, Wrath rolled awkwardly on the floor in a flustered attempt to right herself. She was too slow, and the attack too quick, for her to even process what had happened. One moment she was merrily floating away making a radical lightshow, the next she was getting smacked head-first into the tile! Nothing in this battle was making sense, and she bet her right appendage the blame all lay at Robbie's webbed feet. She charged up another trippy duo of light beams, hurling them at Robbie as he pounced back to his starting place, but before they could strike his ragged husk of a Substitute intervened. The exertion it expended merely throwing itself before its master very nearly tore it apart, but it held its form just barely long enough to take the attack and crumble to smithereens while Robbie hopped away to safety.

A webbed fist thudded against the tile, accompanied by a froggy snarl. That did it. Robbie crouched low against the ground, his body once again sinking down into his shadow and scuttling away across the floor. Wrath expected it this time, and tried her best to prepare, but Robbie was simply too quick for her and too hard to spot. Before she could even brace herself he sprang up behind her and dealt a vicious blow in revenge for his ruined substitute. He vaulted off Wrath's head and sprang back to his spot, finally recieving the business end of one of her Signal Beams in mid-air as he made his getaway.

Just as his feet hit the floor, another vortex of evolution energy wrapped itself around the battlers. Once it faded, Robbie opened his eyes and looked down at himself, two red pincers betraying his new form as that of a Krabby. With an awkward scuttling three-point turn, he oriented himself to check out what he was up against this time, uttering a rather gratuitous oath at the sight of the enormous, crackling thunderbird leering down at him... 


*Totodile*














Wrath  @Wide Lens
Health: 62% | Energy: 77%
Ability: Hustle
_eyeing Robbie with a predatory glint in her eye._
Condition: Atk+1, SpAtk+1, Focus Energy'd
Signal Beam/Iron Defense/Attract ~ Signal Beam/Iron Defense/Attract ~ Signal Beam/Iron Defense/Attract

*Noctowl*














Robbie 
Health: 71% | Energy: 68%
Ability: Torrent
_"...I'm screwed."_
Condition: Atk+1, Def+1, Spd-1
Substitute ~ Feint Attack ~ Feint Attack​
*Referee's notes*
~ at the end of the round, Wrath evolved into a fucking Zapdos and Robbie evolved into Krabby.
~ Wrath outspeeds Robbie 100>50.
~ Robbie found a stone on the second action, bringing the bonus totals to $3 to Totodile and $2 to Noctowl.
~ the size of Substitute was unspecified, so I went for medium (15%).

*Calculations*
~ Substitute: 15% damage (self), 8% energy
~ Signal Beam: 14% damage, 4% energy
~ Feint Attack: 13% damage, 2% energy
~ Signal Beam: 14% damage, 4% energy
~ Feint Attack: 13% damage, 2% energy
~ Signal Beam: 14% damage, 4% energy

*Next round*
~ Noctowl attacks
~ Totodile attacks


----------



## Noctowl

Dig I guess? Stay underground. where it is safe.

Swords dance down there I guess. But if Zapdos comes down there, guillotine. There is little room for it to miss.

Delay your commands if they are somehow interrupted.

Dig~Swords dance/Guillotine/Dig~Swords dance/Guillotine/Dig


----------



## Totodile

You're faster, so get in a Thunder Wave before he can Dig. Then use Thunderbolt if he's still above ground, but use Chill or Agility if he's underground.

*Thunder Wave ~ Thunderbolt/Chill~ Thunderbolt/Agility*


----------



## Meowth

*=Totodile vs Noctowl: Round Ten=* []

*Totodile*














Wrath  @Wide Lens
Health: 62% | Energy: 77%
Ability: Hustle
_eyeing Robbie with a predatory glint in her eye._
Condition: Atk+1, SpAtk+1, Focus Energy'd
Thunder Wave ~ Thunderbolt/Chill~ Thunderbolt/Agility

*Noctowl*














Robbie 
Health: 71% | Energy: 68%
Ability: Torrent
_"...I'm screwed."_
Condition: Atk+1, Def+1, Spd-1
Dig ~ Swords Dance/Guillotine/Dig ~ Swords Dance/Guillotine/Dig​

Terrified of the beast now facing him, Robbie began to frantically scuffle his claws against the ground in a desperate effort to run and hide before it utterly demolished him with its arcane god-bird powers. Smashing through the hard layer of tiles, his claws found the soft, malleable ground beneath, which they began to scoop out as quickly as they could. Wrath wasn't planning on letting him get away that easily, though. She let him have his moment of ill-fated relief, allowing him to slip almost out of sight before letting off a jolt of electricity with an effortless flap of her wing. It arced into Robbie's leg just as it slipped into the safety of his burrow, spreading rapidly throughout his body and painfully locking up his joints. _Not again_, the Krabby grunted to himself as he miserably curled up in his hidey-hole.

With her opponent incapacitated and out of range, Wrath took the liberty of giving herself a little downtime. Perching on a pipe that was thick enough and not too decrepit to bear her enormous size, she folded her wings and took it easy, recovering a little of her lost stamina in the process. Robbie was similarly inactive, though not quite as much by his own volition; painful soreness had locked up every joint in his body, making his intended actions impossible. His trainer, meanwhile, was too busy inspecting the mound of dirt he'd kicked up to feel to sorry for his plight; a Leaf Stone he'd unearthed from beneath the tile was glittering away under a thin layer of soil. Happily she ran up and plucked it away before rushing back to safety, slipping the treasure into her bag.

Enough resting, Wrath seemed to think as the action drew to a close. Spreading her wings, she soared into the air and swooped around the warehouse in a wide circle, and then another, and another, building speed the whole time. Finally she dive-bombed back to her perch and touched down on it, stretching her wings keenly and feeling a lot more limber.

The same could be said of Robbie, if only compared to his earlier stiffness. The soreness had deadened to the point where he could actually move, and he set about getting a successful attack in before his muscles betrayed him again. He scraped away at the walls of his little den, widening it and giving himself some more room before starting to scuttle rhythmically about the little space, snapping his pincers and honing them against each other as he awakened the warrior's spirit inside him.

With that, the Pokémon transformed yet again, the aura around Wrath vanishing and leaving his legless Metang body to tumble clumsily off the pipe. Robbie, though pleased to have finally changed out of his own type, found his burrow suddenly much more claustrophobic than before. He was rather glad he'd made the tunnel wider than he needed it...


*Totodile*














Wrath  @Wide Lens
Health: 62% | Energy: 81%
Ability: Hustle
_missing being a godbird._
Condition: Atk+1, SpAtk+1, Spd+2, Focus Energy'd
Thunder Wave ~ Chill ~ Agility

*Noctowl*














Robbie 
Health: 71% | Energy: 64%
Ability: Torrent
_hoping he's not trapped in this tiny tunnel._
Condition: Atk+3, Def+1, Spd-1, paralysed (moderate)
Dig ~ paralyed ~ Swords Dance​
*Referee's notes*
~ at the end of the round, Wrath evolved into Metang and Robbie evolved into Swalot.
~ Wrath outspeeds Robbie 80>26.
~ Robbie found a stone on the second action, bringing the bonus totals to $3 to Totodile and $2 to Noctowl.
~ there is a small burrow in the ground on Noctowl's side of the arena. Robbie is inside it, squished against the walls. He can still manage to crawl out, but will need to spend an action to wriggle out through the narrow tunnel.

*Calculations*
~ Thunder Wave: 4% energy
~ Dig: 2% energy
~ Chill: 10% energy restored
~ Agility: 2% energy
~ Swords Dance: 2% energy

*Next round*
~ Totodile attacks
~ Noctowl attacks


----------



## Totodile

Use Earthquake as long as he's underground. If he's not underground, use Psychic - get into his head a little. If he Protects, use Hone Claws.

*Earthquake/Psychic (mental intrusion)/Hone Claws x3*


----------



## Noctowl

Leave the hole, and fire punch twice.

Leave hole~Fire punch/leave hole~Fire punch/leave hole


----------



## Meowth

*=Totodile vs Noctowl: Round Eleven=* []

*Totodile*














Wrath  @Wide Lens
Health: 62% | Energy: 81%
Ability: Hustle
_missing being a godbird._
Condition: Atk+1, SpAtk+1, Spd+2, Focus Energy'd
Earthquake/Psychic/Hone Claws ~ Earthquake/Psychic/Hone Claws ~ Earthquake/Psychic/Hone Claws

*Noctowl*














Robbie 
Health: 71% | Energy: 64%
Ability: Torrent
_hoping he's not trapped in this tiny tunnel._
Condition: Atk+3, Def+1, Spd-1, paralysed (moderate)
Leave hole ~ Fire Punch/leave hole ~ Fire Punch/leave hole​

Hoisting her body off the ground and righting it, Wrath shook off the dizziness of her less than graceful landing. Once she had her bearings, she began pounding her arms against the ground with all her might, to the point where the floor itself shook violently with each impact, sending potent vibrations up the walls and knocking tiles and chunks of brickwork loose from the ceiling. Unperturbed by the masonry showering down on top of her, she kept shaking the room with her hammering fists, so hard that even several feet under the ground Robbie was jostled around and thrown from wall to wall of the burrow. Soon cracks began to spread through the floor, wider and wider until the roof of Robbie's den caved in and collapsed, crushing him beneath several feet of tiles, bricks and earth.

For some time the mound of earth covering Robbie lay worryingly still. After a minute or so, though, the soil began to shift as though something beneath it were struggling its way to the surface. Finally, a blobby little arm thrust out of the ground, scrabbling for something to grab onto and haul itself up with. Shortly Robbie's head breached the soil after it, gasping for a lungful of breath as he climbed out of his shallow grave and crawled miserably onto solid ground.

Wrath wasn't finished with him yet, though. Closing her eyes, she focused her mental energy into forming a psychic connection to his brain, transmitting mental impulses from her mind to his. He let out a yelp of pain as his body began to twist and contort in unnatural ways, his synapses utterly at Wrath's mercy. Gleefully she overwhelmed him with all the pain responses she could conjure, an agony like he had never known coursing through his body before she finally let him free, leaving him a twitching, miserable wreck. Robbie lay prone on the floor, wincing and crying out with pain as a pale blue aura surrounded him, his innate water-type powers coming to his aid in his time of need.

The intensity of the tortured wails filling the arena took Wrath somewhat by surprise. Perhaps it was from all the mental preparation she did earlier, but it seemed like she'd roughed him up rather more than she realised. She thought perhaps she should check the poor guy was alright. As she hovered reluctantly towards the quivering Swalot, a wreath of flames burst out around his fist, and before she could veer away he lunged forward and clocked her fiercely under the chin. She vaulted away with a screech, her chassis glowing red with heat at the point of impact before slowly cooling. 

Wrath fumed. That complete rotter! Okay, so _maybe_ screwing with his brain was a little out of order. She took full responsibility for that little faux pas. But to punch someone who was just checking if you're okay was a level of brutishness she just wouldn't stand for. Perhaps another dose of pain administered directly to his central nervous system would teach him some manners! Once again, she tapped directly into his very consciousness, loading all the pain into him she could muster, but the sheer residual adrenalin of Robbie's last mindfuck allowed him to utterly disregard the agony coursing through him as he staggered towards his aggressor. She tried her hardest to throw him off course, making him jerk and convulse this way and that, but his resolve was unstoppable, another fist wrapped in flames hammering into her face soon putting an end to her psychic intrusion.

With that, the light of evolution descended on the arena once more, morphing the Pokémon into another pair of brand-new specimens. This time, Wrath became a rather shady-looking baby crocodile, while Robbie assumed the form of a baby plant-turtle, rather contrasting his new improved water affinity.


*Totodile*














Wrath  @Wide Lens
Health: 29% | Energy: 68%
Ability: Hustle
_trying to dile with her pain._
Condition: Atk+1, SpAtk+1, Spd+2, Focus Energy'd
Earthquake ~ Psychic ~ Psychic

*Noctowl*














Robbie 
Health: 31% [CAPPED] | Energy: 54%
Ability: Torrent
_out of his element._
Condition: Atk+3, Def+1, Spd-1. Torrent activated.
Leave hole ~ Fire Punch ~ Fire Punch​
*Referee's notes*
~ at the end of the round, Wrath evolved into Sandile and Robbie evolved into Turtwig.
~ evolution stone bonuses: Totodile $3, Noctowl $2
~ Earthquake dealt double damage since Robbie was underground.
~ 39% seems _crazy _much for an attack with only 100 original BP, but since the other attacks Robbie took would have hit the cap on their own I didn't worry about it too much.
~ the Earthquake caused the ceiling to crumble on Wrath, dealing 3% damage.
~ the first Psychic was a critical hit, and reached the damage cap.
~ Torrent was activated on the second action.

*Calculations*
~ Earthquake: 39% damage, 5% energy
~ leave hole: 2% energy
~ Psychic #1: 25% damage, 4% energy
~ Fire Punch #1: 15% damage, 4% energy
~ Psychic #2: 15% damage, 4% energy
~ Fire Punch #2: 18% damage, 4% energy

*Next round*
~ Noctowl attacks
~ Totodile attacks


----------



## Noctowl

Giga drain 3 times. If the foe is unhittable, Synthesis, then chill twice. 

Giga drain/Synthesis~Giga drain/Chill/Synthesis~Giga drain/Chill/Synthesis


----------



## Totodile

Mmmmm we can only try to stay alive at this point.

*Rest ~ Chill ~ Chill*


----------



## Meowth

*=Totodile vs Noctowl: Round Twelve=* []

*Totodile*














Wrath  @Wide Lens
Health: 29% | Energy: 68%
Ability: Hustle
_trying to dile with her pain._
Condition: Atk+1, SpAtk+1, Spd+2, Focus Energy'd
Rest ~ Chill ~ Chill

*Noctowl*














Robbie 
Health: 31% | Energy: 54%
Ability: Torrent
_out of his element._
Condition: Atk+3, Def+1, Spd-1
Giga Drain/Synthesis ~ Giga Drain/Chill/Synthesis ~ Giga Drain/Chill/Synthesis​

The face-off between the two Pokémon had entered a critical stage. Both were nearing the dregs of their health, and this one round, properly played, could mean victory or defeat for either one of them. Judging herself to be on the shorter end of the vitality stick, Wrath took it upon herself to alter the state of affairs, sweeping away all the uncomfortable shards of rubble from under her with her tail and plopping her belly down on the ground for a little snooze. Her beady eyes slid closed, an aura of healing enveloping her in a cosy little bubble and starting to leach health back into her tired and sore body.

Robbie stomped his foot and snorted, appalled with her nerve. He worked his butt off to inflict all that damage, and she thought she'd just go and undo all his work just like that? Well, two could play at that game. He closed his eyes and concentrated on manipulating the vitality flowing through Wrath's veins, willing it out of her body and into his, and gradually beads of green life energy began to filter out of Wrath's cocoon of healing and flow through the air into Robbie. He absorbed them gratefully, numerous scratches and bruises over his body patching themselves in the process, while Wrath screwed her face up in discomfort and fidgeted in her sleep.

Being fast asleep, though, she wasn't in the best position to offer a rejoinder. Instead she simply lay comatose, recovering some of the energy spent to maintain her curative bubble while it steadily fed health back into her. This display of utter shiftlessness only served to infuriate Robbie further, prompting him to confiscate more of Wrath's ill-gotten health. In the midst of the shower of glittering green orbs floating through the air towards him, a glimmering reflection off a random rock caught his eye, and on further inspection he discovered a Leaf Stone half-hidden in a crack in the ground! After a few clumsy attempts to clasp it in his jaws and worry it loose, he finally pried it free and tossed it proudly to his trainer.

An obnoxious snore from across the room put a damper on the joy of his fantastic discovery. He turned back towards his slumbering nemesis and muttered to himself in annoyance, liberating another hunk of her jealously-hoarded health. Once Robbie had fully absorbed her stolen vitality, the sensation finally roused the slumbering reptile, and she yawned and stretched, feeling much more hale and hearty and much less fatigued into the bargain.

Just as her gaping jaws snapped shut, the dozenth random evolution of the match took place, the swirling vortex of metamorphosis this time bestowing the trainers with a starling and a weird, smelly, drooling flower.


*Totodile*














Wrath  @Wide Lens
Health: 62% | Energy: 52%
Ability: Hustle
_covering her nares with her wing._
Condition: Atk+1, SpAtk+1, Spd+2, Focus Energy'd
Rest ~ Chill ~ Chill

*Noctowl*














Robbie 
Health: 52% | Energy: 45%
Ability: Torrent
_"...what's that smell? is... is it /me/?"_
Condition: Atk+3, Def+1, Spd-1
Giga Drain ~ Giga Drain ~ Giga Drain​
*Calculations*
~ Rest: 24% health restored per action, 12% energy per action
~ Giga Drain #1: 13% damage, 3% energy, 7% health restored
~ Chill: 10% energy restored
~ Giga Drain #2: 13% damage, 3% energy, 7% health restored
~ Chill: 10% energy restored
~ Giga Drain #3: 13% damage, 3% energy, 7% health restored

*Referee's notes*
~ at the end of the round, Wrath evolved into Starly and Robbie evolved into Gloom.
~ Wrath outspeeds Robbie 60>25.
~ Robbie found a stone on the second action, bringing the bonus totals to $3 to Totodile and $3 to Noctowl.
~ Giga Drain's recovery brought Robbie back over the Torrent threshold.
~ turns out "beaky nose-holes" are called _nares_.

*Next round*
~ Totodile attacks
~ Noctowl attacks


----------



## Totodile

Let's see. He has lots of gross status moves, so let's make a Substitute. Then do a couple Air Cutters. If he Protects, Work yourself Up.

*Substitute (15%) ~ Air Cutter/Work Up x2*


----------



## Noctowl

Double edge twice, and then stun spore.

Double edge~Double edge~Stun spore


----------



## Meowth

*=Totodile vs Noctowl: Round Thirteen=* []

*Totodile*














Wrath  @Wide Lens
Health: 62% | Energy: 52%
Ability: Hustle
_covering her nares with her wing._
Condition: Atk+1, SpAtk+1, Spd+2, Focus Energy'd
Substitute (15%) ~ Air Cutter/Work Up ~ Air Cutter/Work Up

*Noctowl*














Robbie 
Health: 52% | Energy: 45%
Ability: Torrent
_"...what's that smell? is... is it /me/?"_
Condition: Atk+3, Def+1, Spd-1
Double Edge ~ Double Edge ~ Stun Spore​

Something about the arena seemed to be provoking a keen artistic bent in Totodile's squad. Whether the wealth of unique materials was providing an irresistible fountain of inspiration or they merely thought the old place was in need of some decoration, it was difficult to say, but either way Wrath began flitting between the piles of rubble, picking out pieces for her creation like a bird choosing choice twigs for its nest. When she finally had all the parts she needed, she arranged them on the ground and breathed life into them, whereupon they rose up as one ready to do her bidding.

However, much as Totodile's squad were continuing their legacy of budding architects, so were Noctowl's team living up to their reputation as sabotaging philistines. Before the construct was even mobile he was upon it, diving recklessly forth surrounded by a glowing white aura and thrashing at it with all his might. A few well-placed smacks brought it crumbling back into rubble, the remainder of his tantrum serving only to repeatedly smack his body painfully into the hard ground.

Outraged by this callous display of vandalism, Wrath took to the air and began beating her wings furiously, whipping up a furious air current that blew relentlessly over Robbie, tearing at him with blades of wind. Unperturbed, he was again wreathed with a furious white glow, springing at Wrath and tackling her roughly down to earth. She screeched furiously in protest, wrestling on the ground with her aggressor and finally forcing him off with a volley of pecks. As she hopped away, a blue light surrounded Robbie once more, his innate powers re-awakening in light of his newly rediscovered plight.

Wrath took to the air once again, swooping in a wide arc around Robbie and unleashing another blade of wind with a mighty flap of both wings. He let out an involuntary wail as it struck, leaving a vicious gash along his chest, and fell to his knees shuddering, the will to go on rapidly leaving him. All he could do in his wounded state was shake his head vigorously, dislodging a cloud of glittering golden pollen that wafted through the room. Without thinking, Wrath took a deep breath of it, spluttering as it filled her lungs and quickly entered her bloodstream. The neurotoxic effect of the spores quickly siezed up her muscles, the sudden numbness sending her flailing to the ground.

She held still as the light of evolution descended upon her again, transforming her avian body into that of a floaty venus fly trap monster. She turned to Robbie, disconcerted to find a pissed-off multi-legged meteor monster staring back. He looked moderately less threatening in his injured state, but nonetheless rather formidable. 


*Totodile*














Wrath  @Wide Lens
Health: 32% | Energy: 30%
Ability: Hustle
_twitching uncomfortably._
Condition: Atk+1, SpAtk+1, Spd+2, Focus Energy'd, paralysed (severe)
Substitute (15%) ~ Air Cutter ~ Air Cutter

*Noctowl*














Robbie 
Health: 12% | Energy: 28%
Ability: Torrent
_feeling nowhere near as fearsome as he looks._
Condition: Atk+3, Def+1, Spd-1, Torrent activated
Double Edge ~ Double Edge ~ Stun Spore​
*Calculations*
~ Substitute: 15% damage (self), 8% energy
~ Double Edge: 15% damage, 5% recoil, 7% energy
~ Air Cutter: 15% damage, 2% energy
~ Double Edge: 15% damage, 5% recoil, 7% energy
~ Air Cutter: 15% damage, 2% energy
~ Stun Spore: 3% energy

*Referee's notes*
~ at the end of the round, Wrath evolved into Carnivine and Robbie evolved into Metagross.
~ Robbie outspeeds Wrath 55>38.
~ evolution stone bonuses: Totodile $3, Noctowl $3
~ Torrent re-activated on the second action.

*Next round*
~ Noctowl attacks
~ Totodile attacks


----------



## Noctowl

Ice punch twice, then explosion. If carnivine protects, or is somehow unhittable, defence curl or something. Apparently you can learn that.

Ice punch/Defence curl~Ice punch/Defence curl~Explosion/Defence curl


----------



## Totodile

Don't parafail, please, Wrath. I believe in you.

*Payback ~ Payback ~ Endure*


----------



## Meowth

*=Totodile vs Noctowl: Round Fourteen=* []

*Totodile*














Wrath  @Wide Lens
Health: 32% | Energy: 30%
Ability: Hustle
_twitching uncomfortably._
Condition: Atk+1, SpAtk+1, Spd+2, Focus Energy'd, paralysed (severe)
Payback ~ Payback ~ Endure

*Noctowl*














Robbie 
Health: 12% | Energy: 28%
Ability: Torrent
_feeling nowhere near as fearsome as he looks._
Condition: Atk+3, Def+1, Spd-1, Torrent activated
Ice Punch/Defense Curl ~ Ice Punch/Defense Curl ~ Explosion/Defense Curl​

Robbie groaned. Despite his new tough metallic body, he still felt tender and ragged, filled with a deadening, pain-fuelled numbness. He grimaced and fought back the urge to submit to it and collapse, instead channelling it into his metallic fist to fuel one final parting shot. His fist became wreathed in an aura of cold, rapidly solidifying into a glove of ice, before he hurled himself into the air with a thunderous groan of exertion and hurtled at Wrath, his fist connecting with the Carnivine's jaw in a tremendous crackle of shattering ice.

Wrath hissed, holding her leafy arm over the bruise left by the punch, its soreness not dulled nearly enough by the freezing ice particles rapidly melting on her cheek. She glowered with fury, an aura of vengeance welling up around her body and feeding off of her anger. She swung forward and slapped Robbie viciously on the head in retribution, the dark veil around her swarming into him and turning the annoyed slap into an agony greater than Robbie could bear. His legs gave way beneath him, his body slamming into the ground and laying still until it flashed white and returned to the limp, unconscious shape of an Oshawott. Wrath, meanwhile, was enjoying a rather more novel form, a fire-breathing anteater now standing in her place celebrating her knockout. 


*Totodile*














Wrath  @Wide Lens
Health: 19% | Energy: 23%
Ability: Hustle
_fired up._
Condition: Atk+1, SpAtk+1, Spd+2, Focus Energy'd, paralysed (severe)
Payback

*Noctowl*














Robbie 
Health: 0% | Energy: 24%
Ability: Torrent
_knocked out!_
Condition: Atk+3, Def+1, Spd-1, Torrent activated
Ice Punch​
*Calculations*
~ Ice Punch: 13% damage, 4% energy
~ Payback: 18% damage, 7% energy

*Referee's notes*
~ at the end of the round, Wrath evolved into Heatmor.
~ evolution stone bonuses: Totodile $3, Noctowl $3

*Next round*
~ Noctowl sends out
~ Totodile attacks
~ Noctowl attacks


----------



## Noctowl

Achilles, you are up!


----------



## Totodile

Okay, let's have our last stand. Will-O-Wisp until it hits, then Giga Drain. However, if there's a Sub up, use Giga Drain until it's gone.

*Will-O-Wisp/Giga Drain x3*


----------



## Noctowl

Earth power three times.

Earth power~Earth power~Earth power


----------



## Meowth

*=Totodile vs Noctowl: Round Fifteen=*

*Totodile*














Wrath  @Wide Lens
Health: 19% | Energy: 23%
Ability: Hustle
_gonna go down fighting._
Condition: Atk+1, SpAtk+1, Spd+2, Focus Energy'd, paralysed (severe)
Will-O-Wisp/Giga Drain ~ Will-O-Wisp/Giga Drain ~ Will-O-Wisp/Giga Drain

*Noctowl*














Achilles 
Health: 100% | Energy: 100%
Ability: Rock Head
_looking forward to an easy kill._
Condition: none
Earth Power ~ Earth Power ~ Earth Power​

With Robbie withdrawn from battle, Noctowl unleashed her final Pokémon into the arena, Achilles the Cubone springing forth in a burst of red light. He considered his foe carefully; she looked pretty weird and scary, but it was obvious she was on her last legs, numerous wounds criss-crossing her bruised and battered body as she limped and gasped in agony with every lumbering movement. Despite her condition, Wrath was determined to fight until the end, and gave the best snarl she could muster in the Cubone's direction.

She tried to draw first blood, but her paralysis made her move too slow, and Achilles had taken the lead before she could move a muscle. The Cubone held his bone high in the air and let out a bestial roar, bringing the bone down violently and beating it into the ground. From the point of impact, numerous cracks broke out through the already well-cracked floor, spreading towards Wrath as they split ever deeper. By the time they reached their target's feet they seemed to have sunk to the very bowels of the earth, steam bursting out like a geyser before jets of scalding magma burst forth in their wake. Wrath howled, trying in vain to shield herself from the boiling spray of molten rock that erupted in ever-increasing amounts; even the Heatmor's body was charred black by its intense heat. She attempted to endure the onslaught, but all at once the floor blew apart under her feet in a final boost of earthly power, flinging her away into a wall and instantly knocking her unconscious. A veil of evolution energy consumed her as she slid down, turning her back into an equally unconscious Deino by the time she hit the ground.

Moments later, a swirling shroud of energy wrapped itself around Achilles, and the little Cubone let out a bark of joy. Was this it? Had his knockout finally brought him to the point of evolution?! He braced himself in excitement as his body vaporised into a cloud of energy and began to expand. And expand... and expand... and expand... it was like some unbreakable balloon had been hooked up to an air hose and left to its own devices, and also fast-forwarded to super-high speeds. The trainers found themselves having to stand back quite a few yards as the mass ended up taking up an entire wing of the warehouse before finally its expansion ceased and it solidified into a titanic blue cetacean. Achilles looked down at the tiny specks that had once been giant humans and let out a wail of confusion; now he was _certain _no Marowak was anywhere near as big as _this_. Something was most definitely very wrong...


*Totodile*














Wrath  @Wide Lens
Health: 0% | Energy: 23%
Ability: Hustle
_knocked out!_
Condition: Atk+1, SpAtk+1, Spd+2, Focus Energy'd, paralysed (moderate)

*Noctowl*














Achilles 
Health: 100% | Energy: 96%
Ability: Rock Head
_incredibly claustrophobic._
Condition: beached (speed halved).
Earth Power​
*Calculations*
~ Earth Power: 24% damage, 4% energy

*Referee's notes*
~ at the end of the round, Achilles evolved into Wailord.
~ evolution stone bonuses: Totodile $3, Noctowl $3
~ Earth Power was a critical hit.

*Next round*
~ Totodile sends out
~ Noctowl attacks
~ Totodile attacks


----------



## Totodile

So, did Wrath use Will-o-Wisp or not? The actions string said she did, but the lack of calculations, percentage changes, and corresponding flavor text implies she didn't, so :?


----------



## Meowth

She didn't. She was going to for about two seconds before I remembered to adjust her speed and I guess I never fixed the command string.


----------



## Totodile

Okay. Wrath, you did good, even though the numbers were against you. Now go to sleep.

Ceres, you're up!


----------



## Noctowl

Since we are slow, we might as well take advantage of the extra damage avalanche will do. So we shall do that. Of course, if you cannot hit your opponent, get that aqua ring up yo and then get a sub or something to eat. Then go for the kill with splash because i am tired and it is 2 am and idk.

Avalanche/Aqua ring~Avalanche/subsititue (15%)~Avalanche/splash


----------



## Totodile

The nice thing about Avalanche is that it doesn't sting so much if you don't damage him directly. So let's first take advantage of our speed by slipping in a Thunder Wave, and follow that up with a Leech Seed. Finally, bait the Splash with a Substitute.

*Thunder Wave ~ Leech Seed ~ Substitute (15%)*


----------



## Meowth

*=Totodile vs Noctowl: Round Sixteen=*

*Totodile*














Ceres  @Lucky Egg
Health: 100% | Energy: 100%
Ability: Chlorophyll
_unimpressed by the drab surroundings._
Condition: none
Thunder Wave ~ Leech Seed ~ Substitute (15%)

*Noctowl*














Achilles 
Health: 100% | Energy: 96%
Ability: Rock Head
_"oh deer"_
Condition: beached (speed halved).
Avalanche/Aqua Ring ~ Avalanche/Subsititute (15%) ~ Avalanche/Splash​

Withdrawing her fainted dragon, Totodile was at a loss. What could possibly bring down such a behemoth? Clearly, her only hope was a tiny little deer. She hurtled her final Pokéball into the center of the room and released Ceres, the little fawn glancing around the squalid arena before clapping eyes on her opponent. Her eyes widened; how was she supposed to bring down a beast like that?! He was taking up half the room, wall to wall and floor to ceiling! The enormous beast shifted awkwardly in his concrete prison, trying to face his opponent menacingly. At the very least, Ceres reassured herself, his lack of mobility made him no real threat. Just to be safe, she shot a spark of static electricity at him to lower it even further, the jolt rapidly spreading through his huge body and locking up muscles as it went.

Letting off a thunderous groan of discomfort, Achilles angled himself towards Ceres as best he could and threw up several globs of water from his throat, flash-freezing them in the air into great boulders of ice. With great difficulty he shifted forward enough to nudge them, sending them hurtling in an arc towards Ceres and slamming down onto her one by one. The deer let out a wail of pain and composed herself, focusing her energy into producing a tiny, glowing seed and tossing it at Achilles. It landed squarely on the whale's belly and instantly planted itself into his skin, roots burrowing through his thick flesh and snaking into his bloodstream. The bizarre and agonising sensation made him flinch, the spasm twisting his paralysed muscles into a cripplingly painful position, leaving him rendered immobile and roaring in pain. Ceres, meanwhile, was left feeling much less sore as the sprout planted on her foe offered up a stream of orbs of his vitality, which she gratefully absorbed.

Now, she felt, it was time to follow in the illustrious footsteps of her artistic forebears. All around her she saw the strewn remains of shattered sculptures, and she knew she'd never live it down among her colleagues if she didn't throw something together herself. She piled up a few of the destroyed clumps of substitute and carefully arranged them into the closest approximation of her likeness she could, and once satisfied she injected a shining orb of her own life energy into the mass which slowly rose up and came to life. Achilles was similarly determined to live up to his designation as Senseless Destroyer of Art, but his efforts were tarnished by the fact he was still too sore to even wiggle his fins.

The surge of mysterious stone radiation flared up again like clockwork, Ceres letting out a shocked wail as her body began to warp and contort like glimmering, non-tangible putty before congealing back into a physical form, notably unlike her own. For a start, she appeared to only have two legs. Clearly she had become quite horribly disfigured in some way. Achilles, meanwhile, was simply happy to be a sensible size again, balloon-like as he still was.


*Totodile*














Ceres  @Lucky Egg
Health: 79% | Energy: 83%
Ability: Chlorophyll
_"why am i bipedal what the"_
Condition: none
Thunder Wave ~ Leech Seed ~ Substitute (15%)


Ceres' substitute
Health: 15%

*Noctowl*














Achilles 
Health: 97% | Energy: 93%
Ability: Rock Head
_"so much room~"_
Condition: paralysed (mild), leech seeded (-1% health and +1% health to opponent per action).
Avalanche ~ paralysed ~ paralysed​
*Calculations*
~ Thunder Wave: 4% energy
~ Avalanche: 9% damage, 3% energy
~ Leech Seed: 5% energy
~ Substitute: 15% damage (self), 8% energy

*Referee's notes*
~ at the end of the round, Ceres evolved into Hitmonlee and Achilles evolved into Wigglytuff.
~ Ceres outspeeds Achilles 87>35.
~ evolution stone bonuses: Totodile $3, Noctowl $3
~ for the record, having a substitute typically doesn't count as being unable to be hit.

*Next round*
~ Totodile attacks
~ Noctowl attacks


----------



## Totodile

I was so happy about this match-up until I remembered Wigglytuff is part fairy-type ._. come on

Go for Poison Jab, you manly blob girl deer monster. If he can't be hit for any reason besides Substitute (I want to be sure shhh), go for Work Up. If you're asleep for some reason, Snore.

*Poison Jab/Work Up/Snore x3*


----------



## Noctowl

Heal bell~Counter~Counter


----------



## Meowth

*=Totodile vs Noctowl: Round Seventeen=​*
*Totodile*














Ceres  @Lucky Egg
Health: 79% | Energy: 83%
Ability: Chlorophyll
_"why am i bipedal what the"_
Condition: none
Poison Jab/Work Up/Snore ~ Poison Jab/Work Up/Snore ~ Poison Jab/Work Up/Snore


Ceres' substitute
Health: 15%

*Noctowl*














Achilles 
Health: 97% | Energy: 93%
Ability: Rock Head
_"so much room~"_
Condition: paralysed (mild), leech seeded (-1% health and +1% health to opponent per action).
Heal Bell ~ Counter ~ Counter​

Ceres set aside her limb confusion and returned her attention to the task at hand. She could beat this weird freaky rabbit-thing with four legs, two legs, or even no legs! Plus these new not-on-the-floor limbs she had now seemed pretty handy. She put them to use by coating their claws in a poisonous secretion she somehow produced and violently poking Achilles' hide with them. He shrieked in pain and pulled away, rubbing at the wound with his paws and applying pressure to make the poison ooze out before it sank into his bloodstream.

Pleased as he was at not being poisoned, Achilles still remained troubled by the paralysis coursing through his body. He set about purging it from his system before hitting back, forming a glowing orb of energy which shaped itself in the air, elongating and flaring towards the bottom into the rough shape of a bell. It swung back and forth, pealing cheerfully at the apex of each swing. The sound encapsulated Achilles in a cleansing cocoon of light, the bell and its chime slowly fading as the paralytic numbness in his muscles grew weaker and weaker and finally lifted entirely. 

He was snapped out of this blissful sensation of purity by another toxin-laden jab to his abdomen. His assailant fled before he could dole out an adequate riposte, which only deepened his fury. He focused his pain and anger inside him, flaring with a steadily-building brownish aura, before leaping forward and unleashing  a tremendously powerful punch upon Ceres' substitute with all the energy stored up. The construct was flung away the full length of the room with the sheer force of the blow, immediately shattering against the wall and crumbling to the floor in pieces.

Enraged at yet another magnificent Team Totodile masterpiece reduced to rubble by Noctowl's brutish lackeys, Ceres retaliated the only way she knew how in this strange new form, rushing back in and dealing another venomous claw-stab. This time, though, Achilles was ready, a faint cloak of maroon energy already swathing his body. He grimaced slightly as the blow connected, but held resolute, grabbing Ceres' leg in his paws and letting the pain flow through him and fuel his growing store of power. He felt himself grow stronger and stronger, lifting Ceres effortlessly into the air and spinning her around his head like an Olympic hammer. She cried out in bewilderment, barely grasping what was going on before she found herself sailing through the air, and the next thing she knew her head was connecting rather painfully with a wall of concrete.

Her senses were knocked out of her for some moments by the collision, and she spent several seconds after coming to trying to sit up and rub her aching head before she noticed she no longer had a hand to rub it with. She let out a joyful cry, pleased to be back in a more familiar form; it wasn't her old body, but it was an improvement! Achilles, meanwhile, was left with more hands than he knew what to do with.


*Totodile*














Ceres  @Lucky Egg
Health: 58% | Energy: 68%
Ability: Chlorophyll
_glad to be back on four legs._
Condition: none
Poison Jab ~ Poison Jab ~ Poison Jab

*Noctowl*














Achilles 
Health: 58% | Energy: 65%
Ability: Rock Head
_"i'm like doctor freaking octopus or some shit"_
Condition: leech seeded (-1% health and +1% health to opponent per action).
Heal Bell ~ Counter ~ Counter​
*Calculations*
~ Poison Jab #1: 12% damage, 5% energy
~ Heal Bell: 4% energy
~ Poison Jab #2: 12% damage, 5% energy
~ Counter #1: 24% damage, 12% energy
~ Poison Jab #3: 12% damage, 5% energy
~ Counter #2: 24% damage, 12% energy

*Referee's notes*
~ at the end of this round, Ceres evolved into Nidorina and Achilles evolved into Ambipom.
~ evolution stone bonuses: Totodile $3, Noctowl $3

*Next round*
~ Noctowl attacks
~ Totodile attacks


----------



## Noctowl

Acrobatics, maybe? I dunno at this point, ambipom doesn't have a lot of good moves.

If your opponent is unhittable for any reason, hone your claws.

Acrobatics/Hone claws~Acrobatics/Hone claws~Acrobatics/Hone claws


----------



## Totodile

*Reflect ~ Poison Jab ~ Poison Jab*


----------



## Meowth

*=Totodile vs Noctowl: Round Eighteen=*

*Totodile*














Ceres  @Lucky Egg
Health: 58% | Energy: 68%
Ability: Chlorophyll
_glad to be back on four legs._
Condition: none
Reflect ~ Poison Jab ~ Poison Jab

*Noctowl*














Achilles 
Health: 58% | Energy: 65%
Ability: Rock Head
_"i'm like doctor freaking octopus or some shit"_
Condition: leech seeded (-1% health and +1% health to opponent per action).
Acrobatics/Hone Claws ~ Acrobatics/Hone Claws~Acrobatics/Hone Claws​

Using the hand on the end of his tail to scratch at the seed rooted to his flesh, Achilles leapt at Ceres, performing an intricate routine of hops, flips and somersaults to draw closer to his foe. Unhindered by any unnecessary luggage, his light and aerodynamic body built up a respectable speed in the course of this act, resulting in an especially forceful slap across Ceres’ face to round it all off. The newly-transmogrified Nidorina went to throw up a protective barrier with which to soften said blow, but was a hair too late, letting out a wail of pain a split second before the bluish bubble of light burst into being around her. The expanding field of energy knocked Achilles away from her, sending him sprawling onto his back and bringing his eyes level with the smug grin spreading across Ceres’ face.

No confounded shield was going to put Achilles off, however. Taking several long strides backwards, being careful not to trip on any rubble on the way, he rushed forth and sprang into the air, bouncing high off the ground after landing and bringing himself back down a second time, directly onto the shield-enveloped Ceres. He let out a bewildered yelp as his momentum was suddenly cut in half, then a shriek of pain as he touched down directly onto Ceres’ waiting claws. They sank into his flesh, administering a dose of venom that quickly made its way into his system and sent a wave of crippling sickness through his entire body.

Wincing queasily, Achilles ignored the very strong urge to cough up his lunch directly in Ceres’ face (as satisfying as that would be) and back-flipped out of the confines of the shield, examining it for an approach that wouldn’t squander his hard-earned momentum. Finding no such angle, he opted to simply dive in and hope for the best. To his dismay, he again slowed from the velocity of a hurtling cannonball to that of a limply-thrown feather, flopping weakly onto Ceres and recieving a savage, ill-tempered poison-clawed slashing as retribution for what little pain he inflicted.

A sudden wave of dizzying pain and nausea spread through Achilles’ body, but just before he finally evacuated his stomach he began to transform again, his body completely evaporating into specks of light that clustered together into the air and reconstituting as a grinning cloud of gas. With no corporeal body to flow around, the poison that had been in his bloodstream splatted to the ground and sank harmlessly into the exposed soil while Achilles watched his opponent mutate to see what he was up against next. Her body bundled up into a sphere and began to shrink. And shrink. And shrink… until finally with a flash it grew solid, and she opened her eyes and tried to take a look at herself, only to find she apparently no longer had any appendages or indeed body to look at. She grumbled at her ignorance of her own form, but judging by the mirth oozing from Achilles’ face, it wasn’t going to like it when she did find out.


*Totodile*














Ceres  @Lucky Egg
Health: 32% | Energy: 58%
Ability: Chlorophyll
_not at all glad to be on no legs._
Condition: protected by Reflect (3 more actions).
Reflect ~ Poison Jab ~ Poison Jab

*Noctowl*














Achilles 
Health: 32% | Energy: 56%
Ability: Rock Head
_"this is gonna be cake"_
Condition: leech seeded (-1% health and +1% health to opponent per action).
Acrobatics/Hone Claws ~ Acrobatics/Hone Claws~Acrobatics/Hone Claws​
*Calculations*
~ Acrobatics #1: 17% damage, 3% energy
~ Reflect: 1% energy, 1% energy per action to maintain
~ Acrobatics #2: 6% damage, 3% energy
~ Poison Jab #1: 10% damage, 4% energy
~ Acrobatics #3: 6% damage, 3% energy
~ Poison Jab #2: 10% damage, 4% energy

*Referee's notes*
~ at the end of this round, Ceres evolved into Cascoon and Achilles evolved into Haunter.
~ evolution stone bonuses: Totodile $3, Noctowl $3
~ the first Acrobatics was a critical hit.
~ the first Poison Jab inflicted poisoning, which was removed when Achilles evolved into a Poison-type.

*Next round*
~ Totodile attacks
~ Noctowl attacks


----------



## Totodile

oh for Pete's sake

Use Iron Defense if he's unhittable, but Electroweb otherwise. If you're asleep, then idk. Chill I guess.

*Iron Defense/Electroweb/Chill*


----------



## Meowth

*DQ warning for Noctowl.* You have 48 hours.


----------



## Meowth

*Noctowl is DQed.*

Prizes: $24 to Totodile, $15 to me. 2XP/happiness to Hunahpu, Wrath, Achilles and Robbie and 1EXP/happiness to Sonichu and Ceres.


----------

